# Solved: sysenv.dll



## JWhitehead (Aug 31, 2002)

I have recently started getting an error about "sysenv.dll" file. I have tried to figure this out, but can't seem to find anything that is helpful. 

I have run spyware and malware programs, and neither come up with any results.

Any suggestions??? Any help would be great.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you recently uninstalled a program? Like SysEnv from HiTRUST? It could simply be a bad uninstallation.


----------



## JWhitehead (Aug 31, 2002)

I hadn't done any un-installed prior to the error msg. However, it was only 1 program that error'ed out. I have since uninstalled and reinstalled the program, and the error has gone away.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

:up:


----------

